# سؤال مقابلة عمل تصميم حريق



## fedo2006 (7 يونيو 2021)

االسلام عليكم..

ممكن لوسمحتم حد يوضحلي ايه هي اول خطوة في تصميم انظمة الحريق؟


----------



## eng_rovan (11 مايو 2022)

عليكم السلام

أول خطوة هي تحديد درجة خطورة للمبني


----------

